# PALS or PEPP?



## Sasha (Feb 2, 2009)

Although most employers are looking for PALS, the director of my school is pushing for everyone to pay for and take a PEPP class at the school in a couple weeks because he prefers it.

Before he brought it up, I had never heard of it. So, my question is who all has had PEPP? Is it very different for PALS? Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Although most employers are looking for PALS, the director of my school is pushing for everyone to pay for and take a PEPP class at the school in a couple weeks because he prefers it.
> 
> Before he brought it up, I had never heard of it. So, my question is who all has had PEPP? Is it very different for PALS? Which do you prefer and why?



I prefer PALS, but as an instructor I may be abit biased. 
The PALS course is designed for all healthcare professionals and in all environments. The PEPP class is directed specifically at prehospital providers. I understand usually in a 911 response. 

As a benefit PEPP is easier to use for recertification.
But with PALS you will probably be on the same page as every other provider, in addition you may learn about the hospital side of things which will give you  better idea on how you can set up children for success later.

I have just taken the online pretest, it seems directed at skills based providers and quite over simplified.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 2, 2009)

One can take PALS and then a PEPP course, when recertifying get credit by attending the PEPP course. Both are owned operated by National Pediatrics Academy. PALS is a weak but generic course for both EMS and prehospital, where as PEPP involves more general broad care of pediatric/child including trauma. 

As an Instructor Coordinator for both, I usually teach a combined course. It's much easier and getting two certs for one is a bargain 

If you want a real Pediatric Emergency Course, I suggest Advanced Pediatric Life Support (APLS called apples)

R/r 911


----------



## dmiracco (Feb 2, 2009)

Being an Instructor for PALS, PEPP, and EPC I definately would say that PEPP and EPC is alot better of a course than PALS. PALS is ok but over the years it has been really watered down to the point were you really dont even need an instructor. The two day classes I feel goes over more of the topics of the patients we deal with more than PALS who really hits on pediatric cardiac arrest. It is rare that we actually work a true pediatric arrest vs ped seizure, fever, special care needs, trauma, etc.


----------



## mikeN (Feb 2, 2009)

I took pepps back in December. It's a good class for child assessment. I am taking pals in a few weeks which seems more like pedi cardiac issues.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 3, 2009)

I have both, and I think they are different enough that you should take both to get a basic, but well rounded picture of pediatric care.


----------



## vquintessence (Feb 3, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> One can take PALS and then a PEPP course, when recertifying get credit by attending the PEPP course. Both are owned operated by National Pediatrics Academy. PALS is a weak but generic course for both EMS and prehospital, where as PEPP involves more general broad care of pediatric/child including trauma.
> 
> As an Instructor Coordinator for both, I usually teach a combined course. It's much easier and getting two certs for one is a bargain
> 
> ...



So getting a recert for PEEP can be simulatneously transferred to renew PALS?

Similar to recerting a state certificate then transferring the same con ed to the NREMT?


----------



## Onceamedic (Feb 3, 2009)

I've taken both.  The quality of the course is highly dependent on the quality of the instructor(s) and their commitment to maintaining the standards of the curriculum. The requirements may be "watered down", but if you as a student are determined to understand why you are doing something and committed to learning it, and if you are lucky enough to get (or smart enough to select) an excellent teacher, than either will be invaluable.  

Out in the field, I find myself using the PALs assessment approach on every single peds call.


----------

